# Lab commission



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Just another dog,,did it as a commission


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Beautiful, you've got that soft sheen to the dog's coat - I feel as if I could reach out and stroke him/her!


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Thank you ernest


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

second lab on the picture


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

and both together


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

That is just gorgeous Stanya - Truly Sublime. And you always have nice models available to work with! Interestingly having a close look at your new Lab there are techniques that you have used which I am having trouble with on my Adele drawing (Hair). May I screenshot a small area of the new Lab and show you exactly what I'm having trouble with?

Cheers ES.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

thank you ernest..yes sure show me the part and i try to explain how i did it


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

*Drawing light hair over dark*

Hi Stanya,

Thanks for your offer of help. Your dog fur and the problem I have are not quite the same but you'll get the idea. On the Adele photo closeup, there are lots of light coloured hairs crossing over others (arrowed), also the part I've ringed has a lot of white hairs at variois angles. There is a nearly similar effect under the dogs eye. Is this negative space on the dog, where you have drawn 'around' where the hair is, or have you used a sharp rubber of some sort to take off the graphite from the paper to leave the light line. 

You can see the problem on the Adele photo where quite long lighter hairs cross over others at right angles. seemingly impossible to draw as negative space. of course it could be drawn if there is a particular hard eraser I could drag across the paper to create the white line.

Hope you get all that
Cheers
ES.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi Ernest,,ii o unnderstand what you talking about,,,i think i have already explained the way how im doin highlights...basicaly start with 2h or h pencil make the first lines very lightly,,than usin a putty eraser makin a thin lines along side of the lines made with pencils. than using a brtush brush it all,,then get hb pencils and make the lines again carefully leaving the highlights clean but pulling the lines in a bit different angle,,then use the eraser again make some more highlights in different andles,,then the brush,,then using softer pencil again,,and do this all the way how dark u wanna go using always a bit softr pencils making lines in diferent angles and then highlits is well depend on the reference photo..hope i did make it clear enough to understand


----------



## Ernest Scribbler (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks very much Stanya, I will have a go at this technique, one thing what did you mean by "using a brtush brush" ?
Thanks again!
ES.


----------



## stanya (Nov 2, 2012)

hi ernest that was only a misspelling,,i meant to say using a brush


----------

